

Keeping badges updated in iOS - patomolina
http://mariano.zerously.com/post/20670689934/keeping-badges-updated

======
dev_jac
Nice article, and great timing.

Specially in the context of Twitter now syncing their DM read-status across
devices and apps ([https://blog.twitter.com/2013/direct-message-sync-mobile-
sea...](https://blog.twitter.com/2013/direct-message-sync-mobile-search-
improvements-and-more)), and _not_ syncing their badges.

